# A brief vlog on what people should do about the swine flu



## Hadley4000 (May 2, 2009)




----------



## happa95 (May 2, 2009)

lmao I love the way you said that.


----------



## shelley (May 2, 2009)

http://doihavepigflu.com/


----------



## Kian (May 2, 2009)

Indeed.

I have noted multiple times that I would rather get swine flu than hear about it again.

Incidentally, here is a youtube video with the commercials about swine flu in 1976. Remember when swine flu killed the entire population of the world 33 years ago? Tough times.


----------



## James Kobel (May 2, 2009)

Sorry Bob, I am converting to Hadleyism.


----------



## badmephisto (May 2, 2009)

I approve this message


----------



## Faz (May 2, 2009)

I soooooo want to see a remix of this.


----------



## anderson26 (May 2, 2009)

H1N1. 

(msg too short)


----------



## JohnnyA (May 2, 2009)

Touché

(its true, though)


----------



## spdcbr (May 2, 2009)

We should start washing our cubes now that it's going around.


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 2, 2009)

i replayed it at least 20 times xD
your facial expression was priceless xD


----------



## ErikJ (May 2, 2009)

yeah seriously. The media is just beating the crap out if this because fear sells. I HATE how they say that there was a death in America when it was a 23 month old Mexican kid that come here and died. The only reason it looks scary is because of how many people it killed in Mexico but they died because they are so poor they can't take care of themselves. I'm not worried about this at all. Everyone needs to move on.


----------



## anderson26 (May 2, 2009)

Just throwing it out there but what about competitions where lots of people handle our cubes with there bare hands, scramblers for instance.


----------



## anderson26 (May 2, 2009)

ErikJ said:


> yeah seriously. The media is just beating the crap out if this because fear sells. I HATE how they say that there was a death in America when it was a 23 month old Mexican kid that come here and died. The only reason it looks scary is because of how many people it killed in Mexico but they died because they are so poor they can't take care of themselves. I'm not worried about this at all. Everyone needs to move on.



Good point though. The media says something and everbody believes it and goes nuts


----------



## James Kobel (May 2, 2009)

What!?!?!? You people obviously haven't been watching the news!!! We're all gunna die! AAAAUUUUUUGGGGGHHHHHHH!!!!!!!! *throws up all over the floor, turns into a pig, then is killed, made into bacon, eaten, and yet the person who ate me did not get swine flu somehow* Save yourselves! Stay at least 500 feet of anything that involves pigs now! Do it before you die and get turned into bacon![/sarcasm]

And even if it was that bad, what about that tamiflu thing they talked about that "seemed very effective against this deadly disease"?


----------



## Rama (May 2, 2009)

Don't make me mention ManBearPig.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 2, 2009)

Rama said:


> Don't make me mention ManBearPig.



I'm super serial 

But my favorite part of the swine flu thing is when Egypt ordered 350,000 pigs killed, and the WHO was all like, WTF and Egypt was all like, I'm just doing my job, and the rest of the UN was like, lets flame that guy.


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 2, 2009)

shelley said:


> http://doihavepigflu.com/





http://doihaveswineflu.org/


----------



## rachmaninovian (May 2, 2009)

Al Gore pwns.

"I told you he exists!"


----------



## brunson (May 2, 2009)

It's the hamthrax.


----------



## pcharles93 (May 2, 2009)

It's the baconpox!! Damn, you guys got all the good ones.


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 4, 2009)

brunson said:


> It's the hamthrax.






I LOLed.

(Message too short)


----------



## jcuber (May 4, 2009)

The problem now is that the media is sending everyone into a panic, and someone will make some critical oversight while being shortsighted about the whole thing and then it will spread. And we will all die.


Or we could all just get swine flu shots. Perhaps while we are at it, we could do some of the other things that need desperately to be done in the world, like getting rid of all the mexicans who come to america and don't learn or even make an effort to learn english. Much simpler, IMO.


----------



## Ton (May 4, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > Don't make me mention ManBearPig.
> ...



It is now called now mexican flu, wonder what Egypt will do now ....


----------



## James Kobel (May 4, 2009)

jcuber said:


> Or we could all just get swine flu shots. Perhaps while we are at it, we could do some of the other things that need desperately to be done in the world, like getting rid of all the mexicans who come to america and don't learn or even make an effort to learn english. Much simpler, IMO.



First-I'm pretty sure more people have died from flu vaccines than from this swine flu outbreak, and it will most likely stay that way. Second-Closing borders and deportation are backwards progress IMO. Why should we send them back just because they have more important things to do than learn English? Like feeding their families? Denying someone else's right to be in a country that they weren't born in sounds very racist to me. Also, English is the major language, but not the official language. It isn't illegal to not speak English. Although you might not get incredibly far here if you don't speak English, it is not mandatory to learn it in order to live in this country. I also don't see why we have to put so much effort into keeping people out of here, I'm sure they're being here doesn't hurt anybody. Also, Mexicans aren't the only people who "come to america and don't learn or even make an effort to learn english."


----------



## shoot1510 (May 4, 2009)

Chart of cases of swine flu

Edit: too big size


----------



## James Kobel (May 4, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> Chart of cases of swine flu
> 
> Edit: too big size



Link please?


----------



## shoot1510 (May 4, 2009)

James Kobel said:


> shoot1510 said:
> 
> 
> > Chart of cases of swine flu
> ...









This is the best I can do so you can see the number.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2009_swine_flu_outbreak


----------



## James Kobel (May 4, 2009)

shoot1510 said:


> James Kobel said:
> 
> 
> > shoot1510 said:
> ...



That pretty much confirms my point-1103(if my math is correct) confirmed cases worldwide and only 26 confirmed deaths. That's barely any. I might look up how many people have died from flu vaccines later for comparison.


----------



## Stefan (May 5, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Egypt ordered 350,000 pigs killed


Guess this flu is quite convenient for them.
http://www.independent.co.uk/news/w...ghter-of-all-pigs-over-swine-flu-1676090.html


----------



## Hadley4000 (May 6, 2009)

oh em gee! 26 deaths!
The influenza virus kills on average 36,000 per year.


----------



## DavidWoner (May 6, 2009)

lulz

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,519021,00.html


----------



## d4m4s74 (May 6, 2009)

I wonder how egypt would react if there was something like `plant flu´, a dicease which infects both humans an plants.


----------



## Ethan Rosen (May 6, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I wonder how egypt would react if there was something like `plant flu´, a dicease which infects both humans an plants.


It would be quite interesting if they took the same path they went down on this "outbreak," although I certainly think that Stefan is correct to suggest that they are using this to hurt their christian minority.



James Kobel said:


> That pretty much confirms my point-1103(if my math is correct) confirmed cases worldwide and only 26 confirmed deaths. That's barely any. I might look up how many people have died from flu vaccines later for comparison.



In the 1976 swine flu "outbreak," 1 person died from the disease and over 20 died from the flu itself, though in the outbreak in 1918 that may be related to swine flu over 80 million people died.


----------



## Stefan (May 6, 2009)

Ethan Rosen said:


> although I certainly think that Stefan is correct to suggest that they are using this to hurt their christian minority.


Not quite how I'd word it. I think their intention isn't to hurt Christians (and other non-Muslims!) but to reach their Muslim goals. Which in turn might "hurt" the non-Muslims, but I don't think that's directly the objective.


----------



## ConnorCuber (May 6, 2009)

d4m4s74 said:


> I wonder how egypt would react if there was something like `plant flu´, a dicease which infects both humans an plants.



What did they do when they heard of asian flu?


----------



## ThatGuy (May 6, 2009)

Everyone's pointlessly scared. The deaths in Mexico were caused by the vaccine they were given. Supposedly. Its kill rate is less than normal flu's.


----------

